#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Btech in Canada

## sbm99999

hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top canada universities  with a good *scholarship?* what will be total cost  per year including college fee ,living etc???? 
Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......





  Similar Threads: Study after Btech in Canada? Btech in computer science from Canada or UK? What is the difference in costs.?

----------

